# Engine Rebuild.



## BAPGTO (Jun 11, 2009)

Hello. My 2004 LS1 GTO was recovered from theft and vandalism. Going through bunch of garbage with insurance company about who,what,when,where, and why. Had to get an attorney. I want to get my car back on the road but engine is locked. Can anyone recommend a resonable rebuild shop in PG County Md. Tired of car sitting. Have to come out of pocket for repairs for time being.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

It isn't too close but too amazingly far, but RPM in Deleware does amazing work.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

If your engine is just locked and not damaged why rebuild it? Get a new PCM.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I think he's saying locked up, as in seized up. Still may get away with a crank kit, but have to pull it down to see what's up.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I thought that as well but locked could mean a computer issue as well. He didn't elaborate.


----------



## BAPGTO (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes engine seized up. No fluids. Not even washer fluid.


----------



## BAPGTO (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks to all for your input!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

It would probably be cheaper to buy a motor out of a wrecked car and transplant it than to pay the machine shop and installer. But, if you got a shop that treats you right, it shouldn't be too expensive to pull the motor down and see what's up, then decide on rebuild or replace. I don't know any shops local to you. See if there's a local forum that may have local wrenches on it, then pimp them to do the work. Good luck, at least you got the car back.


----------



## BAPGTO (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks all for your input. Got a used motor. Shop installed. Picking up car tomorrow.


----------



## pontiacbuff (Sep 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear you have to go through all this hassle - good luck buddy!!


----------



## BAPGTO (Jun 11, 2009)

Been driving and now noticing front suspension swaying, rear end whining maybe from bearing, steering whining, and a mysterious whistle when I rev. Gonna be a while with this one.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

BAPGTO said:


> Been driving and now noticing front suspension swaying, rear end whining maybe from bearing, steering whining, and a mysterious whistle when I rev. Gonna be a while with this one.


Rear end whine... try changing oil with fresh synthetic with friction modifier if it persists after a few days it may need changed out this was a common issue

Whistling sounds like it could be a vacuum issue.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

If it was me, I would fix the obvious issues and sell it. If someone went for a joy ride and beat on my car, I wouldn't want it anymore... Years back someone tried to steal my '89 Firebird. Amateurs. Screwed up the ignition, pushed the clutch in and it rolled back and blocked my apartment entrance. Cops were called and it was towed away sometime in the night. Went to go to work afternoons and the car was gone... If someone would have actually stole it, I would have sold it....


----------

